# [Hardware] Dudas con Hdparm (Solucionado)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas:

Estoy con dos maquinas, ambas con gentoo, uno nuevo y el otro medio viejito ya.

El viejo equipo tiene DDR1-SATA1 (Micro Athlon 64) y el nuevo DDR2-SATA2 (Sempron 64)

El viejo esta con dual chanel y el nuevo no, no tengo memorias iguales.

Resulta que los valores que obtengo con hdparm me asustaron, en la vieja maquina andan mucho mas rapido los discos, o eso parece. Mi pregunta es El dual channel puede generar esta diferencia?

Aca los datos: Primero el viejo equipo y luego el nuevo. Hay dos HD en cada maquina, iguales (Maxtor 80 gb y WD 160 GB)

```
Tuxito pablo # dmesg |grep "SATA link" && hdparm -Tt /dev/sda && hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

[    0.643017] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.009014] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1714 MB in  2.00 seconds = 856.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.41 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1722 MB in  2.00 seconds = 861.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  206 MB in  3.04 seconds =  67.74 MB/sec

```

```

Linuxalpoder ~ # dmesg |grep "SATA link" && hdparm -Tt /dev/sda && hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

[    1.148051] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.617047] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1130 MB in  2.00 seconds = 564.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.03 seconds =  46.23 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1092 MB in  2.00 seconds = 546.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.01 seconds =  39.22 MB/sec

```

Por otro lado. Esto esta bien? 

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  0 (default) 

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 9964/255/63, sectors = 160084415, start = 0

```

Vi por ahi que en multcount alguna vez tuve 32 (on) en otra pc y otros discos, pero no se en SATA si 32 puede ir..Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Thu Feb 10, 2011 2:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## agdg

No. La diferencia se debe a los discos. Probablemente no tengan las mismas características técnicas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias agdg!

Sabes que pense eso, pero los modelos de las discos son los mismos, estan los mismos discos en ambos equipos, 1 de 80 y otro de 160 en cada uno de los equipos. Es rarisimo.

----------

## pelelademadera

en mi server:

un P4 2.8 512mb de memoria, el disco ide de 30gb da lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> server server # dmesg |grep "ATA" && hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
> 
> [    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00016fecf4]   TEXT DATA BSS
> 
> [    0.711926] hda: Maxtor 5T030H3, ATA DISK drive
> ...

 

si te sirve de consuelo.... te estan rindiendo los discos como un disco ata, del año del pico...

algo anda mal ahi

la ram no tiene nada que ver en eso...

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba un 

```
dmesg | grep DMA
```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ante todo gracias por las respuestas y la forma en la que ayudan siempre.

Estoy con dual channel ahora en el equipo que no lo era..

y magia! 

```

Linuxalpoder ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda && hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1762 MB in  2.00 seconds = 881.43 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  154 MB in  3.02 seconds =  50.97 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1982 MB in  2.00 seconds = 991.71 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.02 seconds =  35.78 MB/sec

```

Mejoro bastante, el segundo disco igual esta rebelde. 

Aca lo del DMA

```
[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.651734] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 23

[    0.651976] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 23

[    0.657108] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    0.657352] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    0.823384] ata3.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20N, 1.01, max UDMA/33

[    0.829321] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.110363] ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6V080E0, VA111900, max UDMA/133

[    1.117101] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.601200] ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1600AABS-00PRA0, 05.06H05, max UDMA/133

[    1.604271] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

Me preocupa el segundo disco. los 37,78 mbps

Creo que Timing cached reads tiene que ver con la ram, cantidad y el dual channel pasa de 64 bits a 128 bits, la memoria duplica. 

Aca les dejo la informacion que da Hdparm, pero no hay nada distinto a los demas discos. 

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD1600AABS-00PRA0                   

        Serial Number:      WD-WCAP96773689

        Firmware Revision:  05.06H05

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312579695

        Logical/Physical Sector size:           512 bytes

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152626 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160040 MBytes (160 GB)

        cache/buffer size  = 2048 KBytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    SET_FEATURES required to spinup after power up

                SET_MAX security extension

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    64-bit World wide name

           *    Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Host-initiated interface power management

           *    Phy event counters

                DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

           *    SCT Long Sector Access (AC1)

           *    SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

           *    SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

           *    SCT Features Control (AC4)

           *    SCT Data Tables (AC5)

                unknown 206[12] (vendor specific)

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        44min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 50014ee1ab65b84c

        NAA             : 5

        IEEE OUI        : 0014ee

        Unique ID       : 1ab65b84c

Checksum: correct

```

Pelelademadera, lei por ahi que vos utilizas siempre herramientas del fabricante del disco, fui a la pagina de WD y no encontre nada que pueda ayudarme, eso me parecio al menos en las descripciones.

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&lang=ls

Por otro lado. Esto esta bien?

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  0 (default)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 9964/255/63, sectors = 160084415, start = 0

```

Vi por ahi que en multcount alguna vez tuve 32 (on) en otra pc y otros discos, pero no se en SATA si 32 puede ir..

----------

## pelelademadera

bajate el hirens boot, y chequealo con el soft de WD, por ahi esta jodido, o por ahi lo jodido es el mother, proba cambiandolo de sata, x ahi esta jodido el puerto, o por ahi lo jodido es el cable.

saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Era el cable de datos del segundo disco. Ahora vuela.

Cambie la fuente tambien.. tal vez tambien tenia que ver.

```
Linuxalpoder ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda && hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1854 MB in  2.00 seconds = 926.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.01 seconds =  63.77 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1766 MB in  2.00 seconds = 882.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  208 MB in  3.02 seconds =  68.91 MB/sec

```

Gracias a todos los que intervinieron.

----------

